

Through a Table, Sparsely - nikita
http://blog.memsql.com/through-a-table-sparsely/

======
minimax
Can you put an index on an optional column (or a function of an optional
column)? Also, nice title.

~~~
aristus
You can, by hoisting it up as a calculated column and indexing on that. We
have support for sparse indexes as well.

